# Runt of a litter



## midnightsun (Aug 2, 2012)

I was just informed by my breeder that the dog I reserved is extremely small. He's 3 weeks old but only 1/3 the size of his litter mates. They let me know now before he gets too old and offered me another dog from another litter. 

If he's just small I'm ok with that. But if it's due to a medical condition that will effect his health or development, that's another story. 

Any ideas on what could be wrong.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some dogs are born smaller and catch up to the rest of the litter as they mature. There have been members on this forum whose puppies where TINY when they bought them at 8 weeks, but a year later had caught up and were normal size and in good health. 

There could be some medical issues with this pup too that may not be apparent until a little later. I think the breeder should keep the puppy back until they have made sure that it's just a small pup and t here is nothing wrong medically with it. Many breeders don't promise pups to new owners until they are 7 weeks old so that they can make fair assessments of their temperaments and drive levels and observe the pups as they grow for any potential health issues that may be seen at that age. 

If you must decide now, I'd play it safe and pass the runt over or wait until the pup is older and ready to leave the litter before deciding.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz was the runt of the litter, last to go (I got him at apx 12 weeks), and has grown to be of normal size. And then I have also had a runt cat, who remained a runt for her entire life.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

sometimes this happens with one of the puppies that are born last. They may not get as much of the milk from their mother that has the important Maternal antibodies and thus initially may be more susceptible to other issues. Sometimes it shows up around week two and immediate vet care will help minimize any problems. And as stated by others their growth will usually catch back up.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Simon was at least 1/2 size of other litter mates at 9 weeks (there were 9 in the litter). He was bottle fed for a few days after birth. He is 15 months now and weighs 75 pounds and is 65 cm tall. I have kept him very skinny and he is still growing. So, I think he will weigh more than 75 pounds when he is finished growing. He is very healthy. My breeder said he would be extra affectionate from being bottle fed at birth by a human--and he is  Simon is my avatar and he about 5 months in the picture.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Not a german shepherd, but 2 of my dogs (one lab and dachshund) were runts. My lab died at 14 yrs and my Dachshund just passed away at the ripe old age of 15 last night. As long as there's no medical reasoning behind the puppy being small, the runts can live long happy lives.


----------



## midnightsun (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the messages everyone. I have to decide soon.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

d4lilbitz said:


> Not a german shepherd, but 2 of my dogs (one lab and dachshund) were runts. My lab died at 14 yrs and my Dachshund just passed away at the ripe old age of 15 last night. As long as there's no medical reasoning behind the puppy being small, the runts can live long happy lives.


I am so sorry about your dachshund, they are wonderful dogs. Cherish the memories.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wait and see at this point. Pup will start eating solid food now, and that can be a point where the issues come out. Sometimes if a pup is significantly smaller it has a medical reason, like a liver shunt, mega e, or sometime even heart trouble.


----------

